# Rice vinegar vs. Rice Wine vinegar?



## Julio (Dec 4, 2009)

Hello,

I just got home from buying "Rice Wine Vinegar" but the lady gave me "Rice Vinegar" but since there were many people inline. I didn't want to ask what were the differences in the two vinegars.

From what i read online rice wine vinegar is like the step before it turns into rice vinegar after the fermentation or something like that...


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 4, 2009)

Rice vinegar was rice wine before it turned to vinegar.  They are the same thing.


----------



## philso (Dec 5, 2009)

here in  japan, there's only "rice vinegar" (米酢 - komesu). "rice wine vinegar" is a misnomer, possibly to make it sound more expensive, and doesn't exist here.


----------



## mcnerd (Dec 5, 2009)

I've never known of any difference.  The name "Rice Wine Vinegar" seems to be so it can sit on the store shelves next to the other wine vinegars and not confuse the consumer.


----------

